# Puddies growing up!



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

My Puddies are growing up!

Luna had her first birthday last month...still no kittens on her horizon. She is grouchy at the rest of the Puddies, but she is a little love bug cuddler at night time! She also has taken to jumping on my back for a "horsey ride" when I bend over to pick something up. I am NOT impressed, but she doesn't seem to care!



Mystik has her first birthday on Wednesday. She is a sweetheart still, but not much in the cuddling mode! She LOVES to play fetch and, in rare moments, she does nap!



Mystik "fetch" video should load if you click on it....



Simba is 10 months old (almost 11 months now) and he is a big baby! He always lifts his front paw to ask permission with a little questioning meow. He loudly announces when he is using one of the boxes so he can get his "good boy treat"...and he will walk all over the house howling until he finds a human to jump up and curl up on to sleep. 



Komet, the "baby", is almost 7 months old and is officially now the biggest of the cats. It is actually quite hilarious watching the big guy act all kittenish, which the others are all being aloof cats now (especially when Mystik is so tiny everyone thinks she is only a few months old). He IS a big baby and always thumping around ensuring he is first for food!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

OH Oh OH!!! THey are all so stunning! what beautiful kitties...I can only imagine the fun ways they get into mischief and wiggle their ways deeper into your heart!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Really good looking cats, very striking patterns. I want to adopt Simba, his personality seems right in line with my girls.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Carrie...They are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I'll bet these 4 keep you on your toes! Mah-ve-lous kitties!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, they're becoming cats!  

I helped myself to some more videos after watching Mystik play fetch.  I love the one where Luna is pawing at the water, trying to make it disappear. LOL! Is that Mystik watching? And then Simba appearing towards the end?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks! 
Yes, spirite, you know the Puddies well! It is Luna pawing with Mystik watching and then Simba poking in. Now that they are bigger, they make huge messes if any water is available! We cannot even fill water dishes beyond an inch of water. They all love water!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

You've got quite a handful with 4 jungle cats now, MM! Oh I can't imagine the terror they must cause, but I'm sure you love them all very much despite it all.

I just love how unique each kitty looks and how vast their personality ranges, yet I'm sure they are all quite active! Keeps mom on her toes, for sure! Hope you have a great Mother's Day!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow time flies, a year already. They are beautiful cats. I bet they are fun with so much energy


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Gorgeous cats....love their patterns. Happy Mother's Day with your beautiful furkids!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh wow, they are stunning! And they grow like weed. I swear they were just kittens yesterday. Love their markings.


----------

